# Naxos Blu-ray Audio



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello everybody,

During the past few years Naxos has decreased the number of their BD-A releases evenly. At first there was even four albums per month nowadays just few albums per year. It looks like that Wagner's Ring cycle with van Zweden will be the last BD-A project of the label. 
But I'm pretty hopeful that they will release more BD-A albums in the future.

Presto Classical offers a fair number of Naxos's Hi-Res recordings in their original form (96kHz/24bit, sometimes 48kHz/24bit). Direct link: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/hd_downloads.php?k=11&w=Naxos. Most likely those albums were also recorded in multi-channel. I have made some potential album covers for the future releases. 
View attachment 90006
View attachment 90007
View attachment 90008
View attachment 90009
View attachment 90010


What do you think? I want to hear your opinions, please! I really hope that Klaus Heymann and his employees will continue this important series!

More info:
- Naxos Blu-ray Audio: http://www.naxos.com/blu-ray_audio.asp
- Naxos News (The debut release of BD-A, August 2010): http://www.naxos.com/news/?op=786&displayMenu=Naxos_News&type=2


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Naxos will be discontinuing their BD-A releases. I guess we're coming to the end of physical media formats. I'll pick up Zweden's Ring. I wonder if the whole cycle will be released on one BD-A someday. The Virtual Haydn is an interesting release.


----------

